# Show dog Aiden.



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

His ears finally listening but I trimmed his ear hair so expecting them to go up. However.....isnt he looking good? His first shows in August (3rd). Hopefully his ears will be fully sorted by then. Thing is...he just wants to wag!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very nice indeed...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> very nice indeed...


Thankyou, I know it seems big headed but I have been so so worried he wouldnt be right to show but he's coming along nicely now.

He went like this:









Then they had to much hair.









So now he's looking better. Thank god.:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a very gorgeous boy


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

He's looking good hun! Can't wait to see him in the flesh at Bakewell


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> He's looking good hun! Can't wait to see him in the flesh at Bakewell


Thank you, I cant wait for his first show! The judge is a lovely lady too which is nice to know he's going to be judged by a judge who is gentle and wont scare him.


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> so so worried he wouldnt be right to show


you stress about every little thing as they grow don't you :blush: i know with my girl everytime we have a period where she doesn't look right, either bum high or her ears look too large or one of the other 100 little things thats don't look right as she grows i go into a blind panic thinking i'll be taking the ugly monster into the ring at our next show. maybe it will get easier the more i show. 
he is a super cute puppy, best of luck with his first show.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

he looking lovely he should do well


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

leoti said:


> he looking lovely he should do well


Thank you. Only issue I have is that he may be a little over friendly with the judge.:blush: But I guess practice makes perfect.:w00t:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you. Only issue I have is that he may be a little over friendly with the judge.:blush: But I guess practice makes perfect.:w00t:


What class is he in ? judges much prefer dogs with nice temprements than those that back away so dont worry he will be fine go in there and enjoy ur self and make sure ur other half takes lots of piccys


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just lovely and a credit to you and your partner


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

hes lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Just lovely and a credit to you and your partner


Thank you! :blush:



leoti said:


> What class is he in ? judges much prefer dogs with nice temprements than those that back away so dont worry he will be fine go in there and enjoy ur self and make sure ur other half takes lots of piccys


I will send you them.:w00t:


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

Show "perfect" or not....he's STUNNING! :001_wub::001_wub:

I'm glad I don't have to worry about Mia being "show quality". :laugh:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

